# Which Energy Gel? Whats in your pocket



## Dobz (14 May 2012)

Which energy gel should i be using on 80+ mile rides?.... current fave are Zipvit ZV7 gels but is there something better out there that i should try.... and how many/how often do you eat yours for the best performance?


----------



## broomwagon (14 May 2012)

A handful of Jelly babies every now and then


----------



## Broadside (14 May 2012)

I have tried all sorts and my favourite are by Torq, I buy a box of 20 and that does me for about a year as I only use them on sportives (in addition to those being handed out). I also use them occasionally on 60+mile slower paced rides if I get my nutrition a bit wrong. 

I actually really like all the Torq flavours so they are a bit of a treat compared to some other brands which are like sweetened wallpaper paste!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 May 2012)

The Zipvit Caffeine gels are superb and pack a real punch with some 50+ g of carbohydrates...they look very similar in packaging to the ones you mention...

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=zipvit energy gel&source=web&cd=10&ved=0CLQBEBYwCQ&url=http://www.parker-international.co.uk/17910/ZipVit-Sport-Zv7C-Caffeine-Energy-Gel.html&ei=kHSxT6f-JMm68gOn9q2_CQ&usg=AFQjCNHz3KFfpDCDJg9DrtEA7IfjoaVHLQ

Have also tried High5 which I don't rate but it is 2:1, the Torq ones are good and the Accel gels are also good. The one above is the one I use at the moment but rarely use anymore than 2 for that distance. I use a 2:1 formula drink too.


----------



## MattHB (14 May 2012)

broomwagon said:


> A handful of Jelly babies every now and then



Wouldn't that just be a short lived sugar hit?


----------



## totallyfixed (14 May 2012)

Yes, I can second Torque gels, my better half [dr_pink on here] did a 100 mile time trial on Saturday and consumed just 3 of the Torque gels on a very tough course, can't get a much better recommendation than that. [ave speed 21.3 mph]


----------



## Dobz (14 May 2012)

cheers fellas, looks like a toss up between Zipvit and Torque gels then.
Suppose which is the most cost effective comes into play..

this is the one i'm using to date http://www.wiggle.co.uk/zipvit-sport-zv7-energy-gel-24-x-60ml-1/

what about energy drinks in general... current is SIS but this one looks good value?
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/torq-energy-drink-powder-15kg/


----------



## amaferanga (14 May 2012)

Is this for racing? Or just for emergencies? If you're just out riding then why waste your money on gels when regular food will work equally well? Gels are great for races where you don't get a chance to eat solid food at all usually, but you're really p!ssing money down the drain if you're using these as your main fuel for regular 'recreational' rides.

As for which one, well for just riding they all do the same so just buy the one you like the taste of best or the cheapest one.


----------



## Dobz (14 May 2012)

@ Totally fixed.cheers bud... hell aye fella hats off to you... you certainly are a good advert for the Torque gels... thats some average over that distance aint it... best be sent for that random dope test mate ..


----------



## Dobz (14 May 2012)

Sportives really amaferanga and general long rides. Emergencies .
What would be you preference on high energy food for the back pocket?


----------



## black'n'yellow (14 May 2012)

A pocket full of chopped papaya does for me, usually. Julian Graves sells it, although I'm sure there are other shops too. Good energy content and easy to eat on the move. Other alternatives are fig rolls, flapjack squares or those Kellogs 'elevenses' bars. Good thing about the papaya is that is doesn't fall apart or go soft in your pocket...


----------



## DCLane (14 May 2012)

I use a combination of Jelly Babies, raisins and mini malt-loaves. It seems to work perfectly well.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 May 2012)

I fuel well before my rides with oats, skimmed milk and honey. During the ride I find a decent electrolyte tab in my bottle will be fine for 50 miles. If I am going longer I might add a carb mix into the drink like sis psp22 to add the sugar hit. Gels are fine but if I am taking something to eat I am more likely to take a flapjack or granola type bar as the drink is providing me with the refined easy uptake sugary carbs. On a sportive I tend to grab a bannana or malt loaf at the feed stations.


----------



## caimg (15 May 2012)

Soreen!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 May 2012)

Flapjacks + figrolls. Gels for emergency :P


----------



## PpPete (15 May 2012)

Not being of the "sportive" persuasion I usually go with as much proper food as possible. A few Jelly Babies are good in between cafe stops. And mini bite-size salami are a great salt/fat hit if you want a change from sweet stuff.
That said, on really long rides (over 200km), the Torq Banoffee gels with Guarana & caffeine are an almost "miracle cure" should the bonk strike in the closing stages. I usually take one for emergencies and don't need it. I'll be taking two with me on the Bryan Chapman Memorial (600km) on Saturday as I shall likely need something a bit special to get me through the night - and then another to keep me awake on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## redcard (15 May 2012)

I got some High5 energy gels. The orange ones are disgusting, the apple ones are ok, and the banana ones are actually pretty nice.

No idea if they do anything though.


----------



## stu1903 (15 May 2012)

I've tried several gels and my favourite has to be the PowerBar ones. High5 ones I don't like. I do however like and use the High5 Zero tablets.


----------



## Highlander Neil (16 May 2012)

I just did the Etape Caledonia, first ride of anytning like that distance. 81miles. I used 1.5litres of High5 4:1 carbrotein mix with water, (6 scoops) half a loaf of soreen (sliced for easy regulation and extraction from the packet), 2 big bananas, 5 high5 enegry gels. You get I think about 100 cals from 60mls of them, they taste good and are not gloopy/viscous like the Science in Sport ones, which if you spill are incredibly sticky as well.

Had a gel like every 15 mins for the last 20 miles or something. This combination kept be hydrated and with enough energy.

Eat before you're hungry and drink before you're thirsty!


----------



## palinurus (16 May 2012)

Malt loaf- yeah.

Figs

Dried mango

Mind you, thanks to PpPete I've now heard of Torq Banoffee gels with Guarana & caffeine.

Just got to give them a go.


----------



## PpPete (16 May 2012)

palinurus said:


> Malt loaf- yeah.
> 
> Figs
> 
> ...


 
Just don't take one less than an hour before bedtime....DAMHIKT


----------



## Wander Wheels (9 Jun 2012)

Torq are our favourite now as they taste better and weigh less and have more calories than SIS ones we were using


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Jun 2012)

For the price of three gels you could make over 1.5kg of high energy bar.

Melt 400g of cheapo toffees and 200g of cheapo marshmellows in the microwave (toffee first till nearly melted) then mix in 1kg of luxury fruit & nut muesili. Lay out in a shallow tray to set and then cut into bite size cubes. Tasty, chewy, cheap, full of natural goodness and energy packed.


----------



## BorderReiver (12 Jun 2012)

Does anybody else find gels a bit sickly? Don't know if it is the sweetness or the texture but I can't get on with them. Much prefer something solid like powerbar "rideshots" or cliff bar "blocks". I like the sound of the homemade energy bar from oldfatfool though. Have to try that.


----------

